
I Made a PHP Script to Backup Stack Overflow - drawnic
https://github.com/drawnic/so_scrapper
======
bernierocks
This looks cool. How much space will this take up, to backup the entire site?

~~~
drawnic
not much, I'm on 1.5M entries and that db is on 1101.0 MB

